# chess board plans



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

am planning to begin side work on next years gifts for my three kids, all adults now and out of the house but as they all have a love of chess my wife and I thought about three different chess boards. Now I know I can do the board itself, having made the standard FNG kitchen cutting boards checker board pattern. but I'm looking to make each a little different, as in adding drawers, a stand or? 

Now remember I am still an FNG so I LIKE plans, they help me understand what the hell I'm doing (even though my finished product NEVER looks like the pictures in the plans!!)

So I went to my best friend (Google) but plans are sadly lacking....
I found one plan I can get that I like, and could change up the wood to get different looks Woodworker's Journal Classic Chess Board Plan| Rockler Woodworking & Hardware

But that is about all I saw out there, so long winded story to get to my question, do you folks have or know of any other plans?


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

BTW can I say that I'm glad the rain stopped for now, but moving the damn sand bags in front of my shop is getting to be a drag....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave... why don't you think you could do the boards?


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

In another lifetime, when I was a member of the High School Chess Club, one guy had a chess board with short, small pegs on both sides, and as pieces were removed from the board, they were set onto the pegs, to 'watch' the rest of the game... He was always the most popular player, and sadly, one of the best. Our pieces always made up most of the game's 'audience...' 

~M


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

David
If you've made cutting boards, no reason why you couldn't make a chess board.

Here's an image of one that I like and I think it's straight forward. You can draw your own plans. Chess board on top of a box. The decorative molding around the box is applied like crown molding upside down.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a couple of the tables I've done up...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am in the process of making this chess board.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/images/plans_folding-side-table.pdf

If you don't want to make the squares you can buy them here.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/CHESSQ.html


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here are a couple of the tables I've done up...


Dang Bill that is awsome. That is what I call fine wood working.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Don.. they did turn out well....good thing too, both were commissions, and I rarely do em...

sorry about the size of the pics.. thought that would have been auto corrected in here..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Vince, I love that one with the moulded pedestal and drawer! A thing of beauty.

It occurs to me that no one seems to design /make _outdoor_ furniture ones...something you can leave out in the weather without worrying about it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dave...

start out with what size chessmen are you planning on using. You don't want 4 1/2" chessmen on a 1 1/2 square. Now you can just build the table and find chessmen to fit. I found by building the two tables posted (both guys were chess players) that the board had to be sized to fit their chessmen. IIRC the squares are 2" and both sets of chessmen had Kings @ 3 1/4" inches tall. They both said that was a pretty good standard..


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

hawkeye10 said:


> I am in the process of making this chess board.
> 
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/images/plans_folding-side-table.pdf
> l


Thank you, might I use the plans? I could modify those with an idea I have.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Dave... why don't you think you could do the boards?


Sorry didn't seem I was clear, the chess board I can make, and one of my very first projects was a chess board, but the board only, the rest, yeah that is new for me.


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Bill those are very nice chess tables.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

dcrusoe said:


> Sorry didn't seem I was clear, the chess board I can make, and one of my very first projects was a chess board, but the board only, the rest, yeah that is new for me.


Nope, you were clear, I misread your post....:surprise::frown:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are a couple I made awhile back.

Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb... didn't you read the warnings on the bottle???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Herb... didn't you read the warnings on the bottle???


Back to the Rum, again.....


----------



## dcrusoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Herb- share those meds with the rest of us please!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I gave one to my sons boss who was an avid chess man. I saw him a couple of weeks later and he wasn't the same,mumbling to him self, and talking to himself. He fired my son because he was so out of sorts he wanted to argue about everything.

The other I gave to my brother in law an electrical engineer for a Christmas present and he asked me how I did it, and when I told him to figure it out, he still hasn't and it has been around 5 years ago. 

No sense of humor I guess,

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Here are a couple of the tables I've done up...


those are finest kind...


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, I'm dizzy again.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Roy Drake said:


> Well, I'm dizzy again.


take some Meclizine HCI.....


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

David,
My new edition of Woodsmith magazine just arrived and has a featured build article with all the plans for a chess/checker board and the box that is affixed underneath. You might want to get a copy a have a look to see if you like it.
Enrico


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

David, there was a TV show some years ago called Woodworks. If you go to Woodworking Instruction-Master Craftsman David J. Marks and click on Woodworks it will take you to the show and project downloads that can be purchased. David Marks is the craftsman associated with this site. I'm sure there are members on this forum that know who David Marks is. If you click on Season 4 you will find the Chess table he designed and made. I purchased the TV show for download with plans to build this table but have not gotten to it yet.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> those are finest kind...



thank ya sir!!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> thank ya sir!!!


don't thank me...
it's your fault..


----------

